
Verizon Math - fortran77
http://verizonmath.blogspot.com/
======
fortran77
Listen to this recording. These people are outrageous

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MShv_74FNWU&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MShv_74FNWU&feature=youtu.be)

